# FLuke VLD2



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these? I thought it might be perfect to check for wires in a wall before cutting into it, but will it read through the drywall?

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/A...FlukeProducts)&catalog_name=FlukeUnitedStates


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a studfinder that also indicates if it is over live wires. I use it alot and have some friends that borrow it on a regular basis. I think I need to charge rent.


----------

